

Panel Discussion on Django and NoSQL - kingkilr
http://djangodose.com/podcasts/callcast/episode/11/

======
po
This was a pretty interesting view into the direction that people think the
project is going. I think the points made about leaky abstractions are key
here.

The lowest common denominator of SQL is pretty well defined and even though
it's the "lowest" it's still quite useful. There are also hooks to hang
advanced features onto and ways of digging into db-specific features if you
want without throwing everything away.

For Django to start building a useful layer on top of NoSQL db commonalities,
the common features of those db's will have to shake down a bit. Even the list
of db's that are targeted will have to shake down a bit more.

------
Serene
One of the panelists, Waldemar Kornewald, summarized this Panel at
<http://djangodose.com/podcasts/callcast/episode/11/> We may get official non-
relational DB support in Django 1.3!

